# ScH slanted wall building questions



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

I am planning on practicing the slanted wall retrieval exercise and I think I need to construct my own wooden slanted wall. Does anybody have some instructions or guidelines how I should go about doing that?

What angle does it have to be?
Also I am wondering about those wood bars attached to the outside, so the dog doesnt slide off. There must be some sort of rules in regards to size and distance, or not?

thx all ScH xperts


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

what exactly is that?


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

its that 6ft barrier / hurdle type thing they throw the dumbbell over during ScH retrieval.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

The USA rulebook has the dimensions that the wall has to meet to be used in a trial. All of the ones I've seen are hinged at the top, to allow the dog to start by climbing a shallow angle. There's a rule about how far away the sides have to be at the bottom, but I don't have my rulebook in front of me.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The rules would have to be checked for competition angle. A frames are usually adjustable as most people don't start the training at full uprightness.

The Malinut Page Schutzhund A-Frame |\.-./|


http://www.dvgamerica.com/graphics/A-Frame.gif

Schutzhund A Frame or Wall

Sch Stuff Vom Haus Cox


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

http://www.dvgamerica.com/graphics/A-Frame.gif


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

these links are very helpful. thx a lot everyone


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

here's an A-Frame that i built last winter. 



 its 8' when standing straight up but as you can see my garage is not big enough nore tall enough in the video. i chose to keep the two pieces of OSB at 8' instead of cutting them down to 6' for fun. 

the materials i used were:

2 garage door hinges (or you can use whatever type of hinge you want)
2 48''x96'' pieces of OSB (plywood)
6 96'' 2x3's and used them for the outside frameing.
4 96'' 1x3's cut down to 48'' 
4 hooks and some chain to keep the A-Frame stable and a box of 3.5'' inch outdoor screws.

all in all it cost me maybe $55, $60 if you count the gas, and took me just a couple of hours to finish. would have cost more if i was going to carpet or paint but didnt see the point as it was going to be kept indoors when not in use and was going to be takeing a beating when in use.


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

very useful info, nice video and dog. TY


----------



## ramgsd (Jun 9, 2007)

Icht now that's a great way of making sure your dog doesn't leap off the top of the A-Frame. Put it close to the wall where the bikes are. LOL. It looks like you did a nice job on the A-frame. One thing I would advise anyone building an A-frome to do differently is to not use OSB plywood. At least if you are planning on using it out of doors. The rain will destroy the OSB in short order. Go with a preasure treated plywood. You'll have to replace the plywood less often. It's worth the little bit extra price. 

Rick


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

ramgsd said:


> Icht now that's a great way of making sure your dog doesn't leap off the top of the A-Frame. Put it close to the wall where the bikes are. LOL. It looks like you did a nice job on the A-frame. One thing I would advise anyone building an A-frome to do differently is to not use OSB plywood. At least if you are planning on using it out of doors. The rain will destroy the OSB in short order. Go with a preasure treated plywood. You'll have to replace the plywood less often. It's worth the little bit extra price.
> 
> Rick


 
na, the a-frame is kept indoors and out of the rain when not in use.


----------



## Pitts (May 1, 2010)

Sportwaffen K9


----------

